# Winter Gloves



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

What is everybody using to keep their hands warm this winter? I've tried the 'Under Armour' cold gear gloves and they work quite well, the problem being, if my hands are even slightly wet it's hard to get the gloves back on. 

Any suggestions on some warm gloves that have some mobility, flexibility and dryness without being too bulky?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

.45 said:


> What is everybody using to keep their hands warm this winter? I've tried the 'Under Armour' cold gear gloves and they work quite well, the problem being, if my hands are even slightly wet it's hard to get the gloves back on.
> 
> Any suggestions on some warm gloves that have some mobility, flexibility and dryness without being too bulky?


Hey .45 got a deal for you...this is what we use for ice fish'n including we place hand warmers in them. Can't beat this product. Guess the question is do you wear gloves all the time in the winter activity you do? If the answer is no...than thinking this may be the ticket for ya my friend.

Santa brought them last year...and we really like this product.

http://www.duluthtrading.com/search/sea ... or=content

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Polartec makes some good microfleece gloves that I like a lot. They sell them through Burton, and can be found at Ski-n-See, and I imagine REI would have them as well. They have rubberized grips on them, and aren't too bulky, so dexterity is maintained. They can be used alone, or as a liner for a thicker glove such as the Burton AK Goretex glove. While you will drop $80 or so for the combo ($20 for the liner alone), they are well worth the investment.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

The only thing your going to do with gloves on is pisz your pants. They are good to get your stuff set up and your holes drilled but have never found a pair of gloves worthy of handling fish or tying hooks on. It most likely won't happen. I have used insulated leather work gloves every year of ice fishing. It keeps them warm enough to drag a sled, drill a hole, put up the tent and star the heater. Then the gloves come off and it's time to get serious.  Maybe i'm a wuss though


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Any specific activity that you can disclose in a public forum, Kerry? j/k :mrgreen: 
But, seriously, for ice fishing or just general messing around? 

What I really like for times when it is not really cold are neoprene gloves as they stay very warm in reasonable temps even when wet, although they do sweat a little and still have great grip.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Ive tried neoprene gloves before (like the Kenai and Glacier Glove styles) but they do not breath so your hands just end up wet and looking like prunes at the end of the day. 
My fav are windstopper fleece fingerless with the foldout mitts. http://www.simmsfishing.com/site/windstopper_foldover_mitt.html You have full ability to use your fingers for tying knots and you can fold the mitts over the top when it gets really cold. Plus the windstopper keeps the wind from blowing through the fleece. Anyone who has ever worn plain fleece knows that they offer no wind protection. Plus, they retain warmth even when wet and dry super fast when they do get wet.

Fly fishing is another story. I don't ever use gloves when fly fishing. Just to cumbersome and get in the way too much. Especially with the foldover mitts. Just one more thing to catch loose line on. Even if its -5 in provo canyon, the gloves stay off!


----------



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

latex surgical gloves under mittens. my hands stay dry and a quick wipe on a towel and they are dry to go back in my mittens, they don't get chapped either I bag balm them prior to the gloves going on and at day's end are warm, dry and even less chapped than normal!. give it a try.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

I like my neoprene gloves I got from Sportsman's Warehouse. I haven't had a problem with them pruning my hands, and they work alright for holding the fish and pulling them through the ice to be dehooked. I take 'em off for tying line and baiting the hook, but a least my hands stay dry.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

.45 said:


> What is everybody using to keep their hands warm this winter? I've tried the 'Under Armour' cold gear gloves and they work quite well, the problem being, if my hands are even slightly wet it's hard to get the gloves back on.
> 
> Any suggestions on some warm gloves that have some mobility, flexibility and dryness without being too bulky?


 What endeavor are you suing them for ? Ice fishing, Fly fishing ? Hunting?

Fly fishing I have 3 pairs of wool gloves. Change them frequently. In 36 years I haven't found anything that is a cure all- tried basically everything that has come out.

Different gloves for fly fishing- different gloves for hunting, ice fishing and cross country skiing.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Packfish said:


> What endeavor are you suing them for ? Ice fishing, Fly fishing ? Hunting?
> 
> Fly fishing I have 3 pairs of wool gloves. Change them frequently. *In 36 years I haven't found anything that is a cure all- tried basically everything that has come out.*
> 
> Different gloves for fly fishing- different gloves for hunting, ice fishing and cross country skiing.


Ditto....

I was actually looking for an all-around glove, fishing and shooting, dinking around in the snow. I kind of like these ones that the Flyguy7 posted... ..http://www.simmsfishing.com/site/windst ... _mitt.html

But, like you, I'll always end up with different types and styles.....

Thanks for the replies !!!


----------

